# Powersafe / VIP SMPS



## Oodibaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I want specifications(ratings of amps etc) of 
VIP / powersafe 500watt SMPS
VIP / Powersafe 600watt SMPS


i have googled as well as searched digit but in vain


i wish to run two 8800 in SLI


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 26, 2007)

get Zeb 730 Diamond. Its proven much stable by CHIP mag. Its as stable as Antec Neo power or trio. And SLI sertified too

*www.zebronics.net/zeb-730w-spec.asp


----------



## Oodibaba (Aug 26, 2007)

i would prefer VIP or powersafe as they are VFM whereas Antech Zebronics etc are a rip off


----------



## Sylar (Aug 26, 2007)

well if ur running 2 8800s in SLI you oughta get a PSU with much more stable rails .. And IMO the Powersafe/Vip ones aint that stable and are just single rail ones...
Spend a bit more and go for a Coolermaster Extreme Power 500 or 600W if ur on a budget, it'll do u good..

Look here for a tiered rating of the various PSUs and see where Zebronics stands... *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108088


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 26, 2007)

Its mentioning bout normal CM nd Zebronics PSU.
CM's Extreme Power and Zeb Diamond 730 is as stable as the Antec or OCZ.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 26, 2007)

Dunno abt that, not had any personal experience with zebronics, so can't comment much either.. But the CM Extreme Power being a Seventeam OEM and considering Seventeam's reliability I personally would go with it any day if i need a budget PSU.. 

Btw Oodibaba hasn't stated which 8800s he's planning to use in SLI.. If its the GTXo) then I'd recommend he not look at either Zebronics or CM Extreme Pwr and go for a Corsair HX or OCZ GameXstream instead(the money spent will be worth it).. If its the GTS then Zeb or CM would do..


----------



## gannu_rox (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Agreed but I dont think u can go abt comparin the Zebbys n Xtreme power with tha premium ones such as Antecs, corsairs...

@oodibaba- I jus know dat the Powersafe 600W has dual 12v rails havin 22A..


----------



## Stick (Aug 26, 2007)

Sylar said:
			
		

> And IMO the Powersafe/Vip ones aint that stable and are just single rail ones...


I think Powesafce have Dual Rail, check with Official Site for Powersafe


----------



## Oodibaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Sylar said:
			
		

> Dunno abt that, not had any personal experience with zebronics, so can't comment much either.. *But the CM Extreme Power being a Seventeam OEM* and considering Seventeam's reliability I personally would go with it any day if i need a budget PSU..
> u sure abt that buddy
> 
> Btw Oodibaba hasn't stated which 8800s he's planning to use in SLI.. If its the GTXo) then I'd recommend he not look at either Zebronics or CM Extreme Pwr and go for a Corsair HX or OCZ GameXstream instead(the money spent will be worth it).. If its the GTS then Zeb or CM would do..


 
U sure that they are seventeam OEMS....

BTW m getting the two EVGA 8800 GTS's (640MB) from US




			
				Sylar said:
			
		

> well if ur running 2 8800s in SLI you oughta get a PSU with much more stable rails .. And IMO the *Powersafe/Vip ones aint that stable and are just single rail ones...*
> Spend a bit more and go for a Coolermaster Extreme Power 500 or 600W if ur on a budget, it'll do u good..
> 
> Look here for a tiered rating of the various PSUs and see where Zebronics stands... *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108088


 
even the power safe 300 watt smps has dual rails (13A and 9 A)

*********************************************
i wanted to know the ratings of VIP 500watt smps coz the coolermasters have 18Amps on each rail..so if VIPs have higher ratings then i would prefer those what say people

and people please consider i ve 4 hardisks running on raid 0 and 2 optical drives and 4 fans running

and ya forgot to mention powersafe VIP smps's have 3 year warranty


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 26, 2007)

@Oodibaba
ull need at least 650w PSU to support all dat loads.

As u gonna get da card from US, why not get the PSu also from there?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 26, 2007)

Oodibaba said:
			
		

> U sure that they are seventeam OEMS....


  Yes i'm sure.. But just read that it is a Seventeam ST-[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]500BKV[/FONT] one and gives a peak output of only 530W... Dunno y CM has relabelled it 600 though...



			
				Oodibaba said:
			
		

> even the power safe 300 watt smps has dual rails (13A and 9 A)


 Are u sure? Coz according to this.. *www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/downloads/smps-comparision-chart.pdf even Powersafe 400W has a single rail.. So i doubt if 300W would be having dual, haven't seen the ratings of that yet though...



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Oodibaba
> ull need at least 650w PSU to support all dat loads.
> As u gonna get da card from US, why not get the PSu also from there?


i agree... plus u haven't told us what processor you got.. considering you have a C2D you would need at least a min of 600W(if not more)..

See here for more info on choosing a PSU .. *forum.ncix.com/forums/index.php?mode=showthread&forum=1&threadid=1218226&pagenumber=2&msgcount=36&subpage=1 (got this thanks to Eazy@TE)...


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

ooooff hoo,all u need is a true rated Corsair HX620w.It will be more than enough for ur need.It has 50amp of total current on the 12v rails and has two pci-express power connectors for SLI(theoretical output 900watt and real output 600watt).Its SLI certified and can support upto two 8800 GTX in SLI.Its efficiency is 85%.It costs Rs7,800 including tax and is available from tirupati enterprices.Close ur eyes and take it.For ur system this is what u need anything below just won't do justice.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 27, 2007)

^^^ exactly wat i've been wanting to say from the beginning.. but everyone's after powersafes & vips here...!!! btw Harvik the HX 620's price has dropped a bit .. can be got for arnd 7k depending in which city u are...

Edit : @oodibaba here's the review to help u out.. *www.jonnyguru.com/review_details.php?id=32


----------



## Oodibaba (Aug 27, 2007)

Sylar said:
			
		

> Are u sure? Coz according to this.. *www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/downloads/smps-comparision-chart.pdf even Powersafe 400W has a single rail.. So i doubt if 300W would be having dual, haven't seen the ratings of that yet though...


i saw a VIP 300W psu it had 2 rails here r the specs

+3.3V +5V +12V1 +12V2 -12V +5VSB
18A 12A 8A 13A 0.3A 2.5A

dunno when kunhar last updated their site... 
and that comparision chart sucks its quite old


			
				Sylar said:
			
		

> i agree... plus u haven't told us what processor you got.. considering you have a C2D you would need at least a min of 600W(if not more)..


got E6750


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 27, 2007)

for calculating the required rating for PSU check out dis:

*www.extreme.outervision.com/index.jsp

and use the power consumption calculator nd post the result also.

My power consumption at peak load is 610W according to da calculator.


----------



## Oodibaba (Aug 28, 2007)

so powersafe is not a good brand ..hmmm
ok will opt for corsair then


----------



## Stick (Aug 28, 2007)

Oodibaba said:
			
		

> so powersafe is not a good brand



It is good, reputed and reliable INDIAN brand, but may be not SUIT to your requirements.



> ..hmmm ok will opt for corsair then



Man Powersafe @3500 while corsair is near by @7000/- or less, how can you expect same PERFORMANCE at 50% reduce rate with Powersafe.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 28, 2007)

Oodibaba said:
			
		

> so powersafe is not a good brand ..hmmm
> ok will opt for corsair then


Yes opt for corsair.It comes with 5 year warranty and can support excellent stability for extreme overclocking.It has modular cables which means u can add the cables u need and disconnect the ones u don't.I would also like to suggest u not to opt for other cheap components,get good quality ram(transend or kingston) and atleast a zebronics geforce cabinet or if u like to go for more i suggest Antec cabinets.


----------



## ramu (Aug 29, 2007)

is corsair available with rashi peripherals


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 29, 2007)

@Harvik780
nowadays some kingston memories [DDR2 667] comes with Hynix chips in it. They are no gud. Sure they have quality, but u can't oc them or optimise the latencies, but all transcent modules carry jetram chips, so gud OC is guarenteed.
But Some Kingston memories are oc friendly.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Harvik780
> nowadays some kingston memories [DDR2 667] comes with Hynix chips in it. They are no gud. Sure they have quality, but u can't oc them or optimise the latencies, but all transcent modules carry fetram chips, so gud OC is guarenteed.
> But Some Kingston memories are oc friendly.


Noted that,thanks.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 30, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> but all transcent modules carry jetram chips, so gud OC is guarenteed.



transcend 800 Mhz i GB RAM is available for 2100 Rs...i got one stick 2 weeks back
so is this a overclockable safely ???


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 30, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> transcend 800 Mhz i GB RAM is available for 2100 Rs...i got one stick 2 weeks back
> so is this a overclockable safely ???


I don't know about there overclockability but u will only reach their peak performance in dual channel mode with an FSB of 1600Mhz which is available with the new line of intel processors set to release this november(peryln i guess).


----------



## Oodibaba (Aug 30, 2007)

People i think we r discussing regarding SMPS here....
anyway thankx for the info


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 31, 2007)

Oodibaba said:
			
		

> People i think we r discussing regarding SMPS here....
> anyway thankx for the info


Have u ordered for the Corsair HX620W.


----------



## Oodibaba (Aug 31, 2007)

I dunno where to get it local vendors dont have it
I wanna know if rashi peripherals markets it coz then i can order it from rashi


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 31, 2007)

Oodibaba said:
			
		

> I dunno where to get it local vendors dont have it
> I wanna know if rashi peripherals markets it coz then i can order it from rashi


Even in my area no one had the corsair HX620W so i called tirupati Delhi office and told them about my area,they immediately gave me the phone number of the vendor in my area.I am giving u the number,use it,and rashi does not deal with power supplies.

Tirupati Delhi Number-
01132608570

Site-
*www.tirupati.net/about.html

U don't have to bother where they are,just where their vendors are.

Edit:The numbers are not working now for Delhi and mumbai,for me,check it urself.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 19, 2007)

I know nothing about power supply/SMPS. I need a new one as old one seems to be damaged. I have D845GVSR and P4, 512 MB RAM,120 GB HDD , 17'' CRT monitor, 2600 watt speakers. Please suggest me a good power supply with all the specifications of power supply, I need to tell the  vendor .


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I know nothing about power supply/SMPS. I need a new one as old one seems to be damaged. I have D845GVSR and P4, 512 MB RAM,120 GB HDD , 17'' CRT monitor, 2600 watt speakers. Please suggest me a good power supply with all the specifications of power supply, I need to tell the  vendor .


A regular Zebronics 400Watt which comes for Rs600 will be sufficient as u have an old pc.
I could not find the specs but it should suffice.


----------



## janitha (Sep 19, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I know nothing about power supply/SMPS. I need a new one as old one seems to be damaged. I have D845GVSR and P4, 512 MB RAM,120 GB HDD , *17'' CRT monitor, 2600 watt speakers*. Please suggest me a good power supply with all the specifications of power supply, I need to tell the  vendor .



The PSU has nothing to do with monitor and speakers which are powered by AC.(Either UPS or mains)


----------



## Stick (Sep 20, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I know nothing about power supply/SMPS. I need a new one as old one seems to be damaged. I have D845GVSR and P4, 512 MB RAM,120 GB HDD , 17'' CRT monitor, 2600 watt speakers. Please suggest me a good power supply with all the specifications of power supply, I need to tell the  vendor .



Most of SMPS with low budget with 400W Sticker in actual have near by 240w only. And as per my knowledge you reuires NET 275w-300W to run your existing system.

Cheaper onw is also good - but if your city have frequent eletricity problem than go with Good SMPS


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 20, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Most of SMPS with low budget with 400W Sticker in actual have near by 240w only. And as per my knowledge you reuires NET 275w-300W to run your existing system.
> 
> Cheaper onw is also good - but if your city have frequent eletricity problem than go with Good SMPS


That's why I recommended him a zebronics and not a frontech and/or intex.


----------



## assasin (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah zebronics 400w is a good psu.i'm using it in my rig without any probs.will get to test its true worth 2night when i get my 8800GTS 320MB.as .of now its running flawlessly.

@harvik780 the zebronics 400w (with 20+4 pin) comes for 450 bucks.

the specs r :
+3.3v     ->     28A
+5v       ->     30A
+12V     ->     20A
-12v     ->      0.8A
+5VSB  ->       2A


----------



## DD3030 (Sep 21, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> yeah zebronics 400w is a good psu.i'm using it in my rig without any probs.will get to test its true worth 2night when i get my 8800GTS 320MB.as .of now its running flawlessly.
> 
> @harvik780 the zebronics 400w (with 20+4 pin) comes for 450 bucks.
> 
> ...


 
You are running so much with just 400W normal SMPS?  (for the rig mentioned in your signature) or is it Zeb Pure Platinum 400W?  

Is Zeb 400W SMPS sufficient for X24200+, ASUS M2A-VM, 8600GT, 250Gb HD, DVDRW ? I know without 8600GT it is, but has anyone run this kind of system comfortably with 400W SMPS? We don't have any electricity problems in my locality.

Also, the normal Zeb cases come with 300W/400W SMPS, are these from VIP or Zeb? I had read somewhere these are of VIP... does anybody know among Zeb and VIP normal SMPS which one is better?


----------



## assasin (Sep 21, 2007)

DD3030 said:
			
		

> You are running so much with just 400W normal SMPS?  (for the rig mentioned in your signature) or is it Zeb Pure Platinum 400W?
> 
> Is Zeb 400W SMPS sufficient for X24200+, ASUS M2A-VM, 8600GT, 250Gb HD, DVDRW ? I know without 8600GT it is, but has anyone run this kind of system comfortably with 400W SMPS? We don't have any electricity problems in my locality.
> 
> Also, the normal Zeb cases come with 300W/400W SMPS, are these from VIP or Zeb? I had read somewhere these are of VIP... does anybody know among Zeb and VIP normal SMPS which one is better?


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO........... not this present rig.this rig just blew out the Zebby 400w psu and i had to sent it for replacement.
it used to run my prev rig without any probs (its was a E4300 @ 3.2GHz and a XFX 8600GT the rest being same).so u'll be able to run urs without any probs.just check whether it has 20A in the +12v rail.its the same 400W psu that comes bundled with the zebronics case.

to run my present rig i'm getting the CoolerMaster 650W 2night and at present running my rig using 2 psus.


----------

